# UK Girls: Important re price increase!!!



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok so I emailed the customer services of the .co.uk site about why the online shadows are still listed as £10 while people are being charged £11 instore.

"Why are the shadows still listed as £10 on the website, yet stores have already started charging the ridiculous increased price of £11??? It is also highly unfair on people who cannot buy from the website who are forced to pay the increase which has not been universally implemented. Furthermore, as a MAC Pro Preferred card holder, the option to buy from the website and still have my discount isn't open to me.

Why the inconsistency? You should either change the site to reflect current pricing or enable people who have bought at stores to have a refund on the excess they have paid. It really is not fair at all"

Ok so very angry sounding but its a bit annoying!!!

She replied:

"
Dear JustDivine,

Thank you for taking the time to contact MAC cosmetics online.
May I advise you that there has not been a price increase on our eye shadows, Please inform me of which stores have been charging the increased price?.
Mac Pro is not available online as it is a pro membership, However please contact mac mail order on: 0870 034 2676 and one of our advisors will be happy to take your MAC Pro order over the phone and provide you with your entitled discount. 
I look forward to hearing you response.
Kind regards,

Monique Stobart
M.A.C Cosmetics Online Customer Services
0870 0342999"

I know that MAC Pro isn't available online, what I meant was that I have to pay the increased price of products because I don't have the option of getting them online. ANYWAY.

Who has paid £11 for shadows???....I'm gonna get a list and send it to her.


----------



## eskiepeskie (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow that's really weird.  Do you know if the price of the eyeshadows came up as £11 or was it something they altered on the till?  As I said in the other post the Glasgow store charged me £10 and from the looks of my receipt it wasn't altered to be £10, that was just the price it scanned in as!

Sounds like you are going to get the difference back from them


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I haven't bought any yet but I'm going tomorrow to the Pro Store in London. But the whole thing is annoying just thinking about it!!

So far, from the posts I have found:

Elleread- Nottingham store
Melliquor- HoF City
ilovegreen- PRO Store Carnaby street

Is that right???


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats not right if they are saying that mac eyeshadows havent went up and some girls on here have paid £11 for them :O they should complain.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes that's correct.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm sending an email with these stores for their attention. I'll let you know the response.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jul 4, 2008)

.....


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I've just complained to MAC Consumer communications and they said the freestanding stores *SHOULD NOT* be charging £11 for shadows.

With the instore outlets (eg HOF - City) she said they are given the RRP of £10 but can charge what they like but I'd still try and get a refund.

I have just given my details and they are sending me a cheque refund for the difference.

MAC seems to be having a very bad week at the moment imagine how many people have been through those stores yesterday and today and paid £11.
Hope they read this and get their refunds


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow....

They are in for a rough ride if I've got anything to do with it LOL

It is beyond unnacceptable in my opinion

I'm waiting on the reply. But I will also be priniting out the email she already sent me incase I encounter resistance on my next trip!


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_*MAC seems to be having a very bad week at the moment* imagine how many people have been through those stores yesterday and today and paid £11.
Hope they read this and get their refunds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They probably think it's great not bad, getting an extra few quid per sale!

It's the people who aren't specktrettes that I feel sorry for!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Well I've just complained to MAC Consumer communications and they said the freestanding stores *SHOULD NOT* be charging £11 for shadows.

With the instore outlets (eg HOF - City) she said they are given the RRP of £10 but can charge what they like but I'd still try and get a refund._

 
I wonder if all HOF's are charging £11, I won't be buying from there again if they are.


----------



## disgruntledpupp (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about this. I bought two shadows in Debenhams in Belfast yesterday and was charged £11 each. I don't know whether I have the nerve to go back in and complain though - it's the only store in the whole of NI so I don't want to annoy them!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *disgruntledpupp* 

 
_Thanks for letting us know about this. I bought two shadows in Debenhams in Belfast yesterday and was charged £11 each. I don't know whether I have the nerve to go back in and complain though - it's the only store in the whole of NI so I don't want to annoy them!_

 
Contact them through the website, you might get your money back that way


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

Unless this is another case of a MAC corportae employee not having a clue what they're on about...I mean...we know it happens...regularly


----------



## Claire84 (Jul 4, 2008)

Not exactly to do with MAC, but I was chatting to a girl selling Smashbox in a chemist in Belfast.  She was telling me that the HOF counter in Belfast charge more for the same product than she would i.e. she charges the RRP, but HOF tag on an extra pound or so to exactly the same product.  She said she figured it was because people get caught up in the atmopshere of shopping at HOF (or something to that effect) and therefore don't even notice spending the extra money.  Not really fair, is it?!  I'm just glad the MAC counter here hasn't moved to HOF yet!


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 4, 2008)

hmm... i bought an e/s, a paint pot, 239 brush, and volcanic ash exfoliator from HOF in bluewater a couple of weeks ago and i just checked my statement and the prices on the website and i was charged the right amount. how odd. deffo contact them and complain!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 4, 2008)

I went through and was charged an £1 for the e/s and .50 for everything else.  I was charged an extra £19 i think.  

Dionne... who did you contact?  Can you send me a pm on what you did please?


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 5, 2008)

Just sent ya a pm hun


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 5, 2008)

OK so I was in Carnaby St Store today and asked about how much they are charging for the eyeshadows.

There has been no price increase; discretionary or not. There were problems with the barcodes the other day so people were being charged more. That has all been rectified and should not happen again!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I wonder if all HOF's are charging £11, I won't be buying from there again if they are._

 
Thats what I was thinking as well.......I wanted to get Solar White today , then remembered about you guys saying they were charging £11 for them and thought better of it.


----------



## madame_morbid (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Thats what I was thinking as well.......I wanted to get Solar White today , then remembered about you guys saying they were charging £11 for them and thought better of it._

 
I sold quite a few eyeshadows yesterday and they all went though at £10.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 6, 2008)

There's no reason why there should be now any sold at £11.

It was a tachnical fault and everyone who contacts MAC should get thei refund.


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2008)

girls who paid the £1 extra should definately contact MAC and ask for a refund. It's unfair that you had to pay extra when everywhere else in th UK plus the website are selling their products at the same price.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 6, 2008)

I am contacting Mac tomorrow and letting them know that I got overcharged.  I am so just so pissed off w/ Mac now.  I might not get stuff until the end of the year.  None of the upcoming collections interest me that much.


----------



## elleread (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG! I am really annoyed now I got charged £11. I didn't really notice at the time as I bought a few other things too.
This was in the Nottingham store.
I emailed MAC customer service yesterday but haven't had a reply yet.
What should I do, go into the store and complain? I don't really want to kick up a fuss over £1 mind you, it could be really embarrassing!


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 7, 2008)

Monique will be getting back to me shortly as she is "investigating". I'll let you know as soon as I hear, and then in any case you should be eligible for a refund.


----------



## Janice (Jul 7, 2008)

An update for this  - MAC UK is aware of the issue, tomorrow morning stores will reflect the correct price of £10.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 7, 2008)

It's not an issue with the website. On the site the eyeshadows have always been £10.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Well I've just complained to MAC Consumer communications and they said the freestanding stores *SHOULD NOT* be charging £11 for shadows.

With the instore outlets (eg HOF - City) she said they are given the RRP of £10 but can charge what they like but I'd still try and get a refund.

I have just given my details and they are sending me a cheque refund for the difference.

MAC seems to be having a very bad week at the moment imagine how many people have been through those stores yesterday and today and paid £11.
Hope they read this and get their refunds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What details did they need? Cool Heat Shadows were £11 in MAC Pro Covent Garden, but regular shadows were still coming up £10


----------



## Janice (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_It's not an issue with the website. On the site the eyeshadows have always been £10._

 
Doh! I was in a rush, I corrected my post.


----------



## elleread (Jul 8, 2008)

Today I got this reply from MAC customer service:

"Thank you for taking the time to contact MAC cosmetics online.

Please accept my sincere apologies, There has been an error with the retail price for the eye shadows within the Cool Heat Collection. It was a keying error and the brand are doing as much as they can to rectify this matter with all of our retail stores.

Please return to the MAC store in Nottingham where you purchased the Shadows to receive your refund.

Once again, Please accept my sincere apologies for any inconvenience caused.

Kind Regards,

Monique Stobart
M.A.C Cosmetics Online Customer Services
0870 0342999"


Luckily I kept the receipt, I'll let you know how I get on! Hope it's not a problem.... :-S


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 9, 2008)

I received my cheque from MAC in the post today along with a letter of apology.

I don't get why if they all have the same packaging/barcode some came up £10 & some £11.

I think the price will increase soon though maybe some stores jumped the gun.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I received my cheque from MAC in the post today along with a letter of apology.

I don't get why if they all have the same packaging/barcode some came up £10 & some £11.

I think the price will increase soon though maybe some stores jumped the gun._

 
Did they need your receipt details? I don't think I know where mine is


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Did they need your receipt details? I don't think I know where mine is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no they didn't ask for it. the number is 0870 034 6700


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 10, 2008)

nope. paid £10 at the store


----------



## Dani California (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madame_morbid* 

 
_I sold quite a few eyeshadows yesterday and they all went though at £10._

 
Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh I went in for one of the cool heat shadows this week and it was sold out. Hope they get them back in!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like going in during the week, its a lot quieter and you can look round loads better.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 11, 2008)

does anyone know how much e/s pans are now?


----------



## elleread (Jul 11, 2008)

They're still £7.50. There hasn't been any price increase -the Cool Heat shadows were a mistake.


----------

